# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Avances en fusión nuclear

## termopar

> *El exitoso experimento alemán que acerca un poco más el sueño de energía limpia por fusión nuclear*
> 
> BBC Mundo
> 11 diciembre 2015
> 
> Pese al avance, todavía quedan años para poder explotar la fusión.
> Un experimento alemán sobre fusión nuclear consiguió producir un gas súper caliente que los científicos esperan pueda eventualmente conducir a la producción de energía limpia y barata.
> 
> El plasma de helio, una nube de partículas cargadas, duró como una décima de segundo y alcanzó alrededor de un millón de grados Celsius.
> ...


Referencia:http://www.bbc.com/mundo/noticias/20...ontent=Ciencia

----------

F. Lázaro (14-dic-2015)

----------

